# The big list of free Kindle tools



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

The big list of free Kindle tools
http://www.freewaregenius.com/2011/08/28/the-big-list-of-free-kindle-tools/


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Sa-weet! Thanks, Mooneyham.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

This is quite a nice list. I wish they also had a list of truly useful Kindle applications that are user friendly (calendar, writing notes, etc.)


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link, J.R.  Useful stuff!


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Never could get Briss to work, though.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Great list.  Thanks!


----------

